# Unable to burn DVD since 8.0



## SPlissken (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi all

Since upgrade to 8.0 i am unable to burn DVD

Here is the error message


```
SPFreeBSD# growisofs -Z /dev/acd0 -J -R ./*
:-( unable to CAMGETPASSTHRU for /dev/acd0: Inappropriate ioctl for device
SPFreeBSD#
```

I did a portupgrade -R dvd+rw-tools but issue is still there

here is kldstat

```
SPFreeBSD# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   33 0xc0400000 b76578   kernel
 2    1 0xc0f77000 58dc     vesa.ko
 3    3 0xc0f7d000 2d8e4    linux.ko
 4    1 0xc0fab000 1acb4    snd_hda.ko
 5    2 0xc0fc6000 56740    sound.ko
 6    1 0xc101d000 992508   nvidia.ko
 7    1 0xc19b0000 11564    ext2fs.ko
 8    1 0xc19c2000 507c     atapicam.ko
 9    1 0xc6901000 8000     linprocfs.ko
10    1 0xc6b92000 e000     fuse.ko
SPFreeBSD#
```

Here is loader.conf


```
SPFreeBSD# more /boot/loader.conf
nvidia_load="YES"
ext2fs_load=YES
snd_hda_load=YES
atapicam_load=YES
hw.ata.atapi_dma="1"
hw.ata.ata_dma="1"
bitmap_load="YES"
vesa_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"
sem_load="YES"
SPFreeBSD#
```

I can mount DVD

camcontrol give

```
SPFreeBSD# camcontrol devlist
<HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N PT06>   at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass0)
SPFreeBSD#
```

Thoses options are in my kernel conf

```
device ata
device scbus
device cd
device pass
```

Any ideas are welcome


----------



## SPlissken (Dec 15, 2009)

Well sorry , for this post , i tried with
`growisofs -Z /dev/cd0 -J -R ./*`

and magically , it works 
I tried with /dev/cd0 before upgrading dvd+rw-tools but it was not working and didn't tried after upgrading...


----------



## BuSerD (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL, not really magic. This reply is just in case anyone else has this issue but the explanation is that ATAPI/CAM uses the SCSI subsystem which targets the  cd(4) da(4) or st(4) drivers. If  ata(4) was included in the listed drivers /dev/acd0 would work.

Just a heads up


----------

